# Lost Jeffs sauce recipe



## snowsmoker (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought Jeffs recipe last summer and I wanted to mix up a batch but can't find it anywhere!!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't feel bad I lost half of my sausage recipes. At least Jeff has a copy of yours.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

try writing to Jeff, maybe they have a record of your purchase and will send you the recipe


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 11, 2010)

snowsmoker.. no problem, I replace lost recipes all the time. Send an email (if you haven't already) to jeff at Smoking-Meat.com and I will have it resent.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 11, 2010)

You're alright with me, Jeff.  I'll be buying your recipes as soon as I sober up some.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 11, 2010)

no need to sober up,  have another drink and you'll never know you lost the recipies!!!


----------



## snowsmoker (Apr 11, 2010)

TY all, you guys are the best!


----------



## silverlion (May 28, 2016)

I just sent a request myself. Daughter's birthday party tomorrow and I have lost every recipe I own due to moving.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep miss placed mine with the move as well...you have to love all the help sometimes. they are all (and i mean all) packed in a box yet to be opened. they will show up


----------

